# CHILE - Copa América 2015



## NoXi (Oct 16, 2005)

> Oficial video:
> 100723094
> 
> Between June 11 and July 4, 2015 will be the 44th version of the tournament world's oldest selections.
> ...


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

The thread's title is incorrect. This championship isn't organized by the FIFA is organized by the Conmebol.


----------



## Donsai (Feb 22, 2014)

alex_lg said:


> The thread's title is incorrect. This championship isn't organized by the FIFA is organized by the Conmebol.


The conmebol belongs to the FiFa


----------



## Guz (Aug 7, 2007)

^^ In terms of organization is not the same. That explains why the _FIFA_ trademark is not included in the official name of the tournament.


----------



## LuisClaudio (Sep 13, 2011)

Go Brasil \o/


----------



## dvjmarcomatheus (Dec 16, 2011)

why a lot of stadiums? Four or will be good enough.
I think the design those stadiums are boring.


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

Lots of ugly running tracks.

Expected better from Chile

They should just let Mexico host one


----------



## malegi (Aug 21, 2010)

I want to go to Chile to watch the games. When will they start selling tickets ?


----------



## Post775 (Sep 19, 2012)

dvjmarcomatheus said:


> why a lot of stadiums? Four or will be good enough.
> I think the design those stadiums are boring.


No, they are not sufficient.


----------



## Nacho! (Jan 12, 2010)

malegi said:


> I want to go to Chile to watch the games. When will they start selling tickets ?


*1st to 26th October 2014*: Sale of tickets for all games in a city (e.g.: 5 games in Valparaíso) (This sale will be made ​​without knowing which teams will play in the city)

*After the draw of October 27*, tickets will be sold to follow each national team. 

For better information, follow this page


----------



## malegi (Aug 21, 2010)

Nacho! said:


> *1st to 26th October 2014*: Sale of tickets for all games in a city (e.g.: 5 games in Valparaíso) (This sale will be made ​​without knowing which teams will play in the city)
> 
> *After the draw of October 27*, tickets will be sold to follow each national team.
> 
> For better information, follow this page


Gracias


----------



## |WTKI| (Nov 1, 2009)

hngcm said:


> Lots of ugly running tracks.
> 
> Expected better from Chile
> 
> They should just let Mexico host one


Mexico isn't part of CONMEBOL. It's a guest team.

Running tracks are necessary because chilean stadiums are not built only for football events, but also for other sports like athletics.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

will be fun


----------



## Nacho! (Jan 12, 2010)

Aerial view of Stadium Calvo and Bascuñan of Antofagasta, Chile


----------



## Nacho! (Jan 12, 2010)

Aerial view of the National Stadium of Chile, in Santiago.


----------



## NoXi (Oct 16, 2005)

The drones view is amazing


----------



## |WTKI| (Nov 1, 2009)

^^ I agree. I just hope the Ester Roa stadium at Concepción will be ok for next year. Just remembered the experience when the U-23 Chilean National Team played there the 2004 CONMEBOL Men Pre-Olympic Tournament. It was a whole success! An average attendance of 27,250 spectators during matches of ’La Roja' and an average attendance of 13,616 spectators in matches of the other CONMEBOL teams.


----------



## Luan SR (Mar 13, 2011)

Enjoyed the Estadio Germán Becker, the only one who does not have a track, and now it pleases me very much. Also has a simple cover and with a very elegant interior. 

It's a pity that the Estadio Monumental does not participate.

I cheer a lot for that Chile makes a great Copa América, and I'm sure they will do so.


----------



## |WTKI| (Nov 1, 2009)

Luan SR said:


> [...]
> 
> It's a pity that the Estadio Monumental does not participate.
> 
> [...]


Unfortunately the Estadio Monumental David Arellano is owned by Colo-Colo and as a nongovernmental entity, can't be part of host stadiums.


----------



## Loungealex (Mar 20, 2013)

Luan SR said:


> Enjoyed the Estadio Germán Becker, the only one who does not have a track, and now it pleases me very much. Also has a simple cover and with a very elegant interior.
> 
> It's a pity that the Estadio Monumental does not participate.
> 
> I cheer a lot for that Chile makes a great Copa América, and I'm sure they will do so.


Estadio Sausalito doesn't have a running track either!


----------



## ftcr92 (Jan 19, 2009)

300 millones anuales contará mantener el estadio de 18.500. Imposible mantener uno de 30.000 con la cantidad de gente que va al estadio.


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

NORIND said:


> la verdad si me parece muy poco, minimo 30.000 es bueno para un estadio de futbol


Si "argentinizamos" este estadio, quitando las butacas de las cabeceras, y además unimos las distintas secciones de la segunda bandeja, tendremos un estadio para 30.000.

If " argentinize " this stadium, removing the seats of the headers stands, and Also unite the different sections of the second level, we would have available a stadium for 30,000.


----------



## NORIND (Dec 9, 2010)

en colombia tienen silleteria y son para mas de 30mil la mayoria


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

NORIND said:


> en colombia tienen silleteria y son para mas de 30mil la mayoria


Pero esos estadios fueron construidos con una capacidad proyectada (sin butacas) de 45.000 - 50.000 personas, y con las remodelaciones posteriores quedaron para una capacidad de 30.000 - 35.000.

But those stadiums were built with a projected capacity (no seats) of 45,000 to 50,000 people, and with subsequent renovations now have a capacity of 30,000 to 35,000.


----------



## JACA78 (Feb 16, 2015)

NORIND said:


> en colombia tienen silleteria y son para mas de 30mil la mayoria


The cities in colombia are biggest than the Cities in Chile.

Please, compares both countries:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anexo:Ciudades_de_Colombia_por_población

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anexo:Ciudades_de_Chile


colombia has 20 cities over 400.000 population. Chile 5 only !!!.

And these 5 cities (or conurbations) have a lot of stadiums to a lot Football teams, not only one for the city.

Gran Santiago (5.898.612): national Stadium (47.000), Monumental stadium (45.000), Santa laura stadium (22.000), San carlos de Apoquindo Stadium (18.000), Bicentenario de la Florida Stadium (12.000) and others small stadiums.

Gran Concepción (949.023): Ester Roa Stadium (31.000), Cap Stadium (12.000), el morro stadium (6.500).

Gran Valparaiso (934.859): Elias Figueroa Stadium (21.000), Sausalito Stadium (21.000). (both stadium are in Copa america)

Gran La serena (413.716): Francisco Sanchez Rumuroso Stadium (18.500), La Portada Stadium (18.500).

In colombia, biggest football teams shares stadiums: Santa fe/millonarios, DIM/Nacional, America/Deportivo. In chile only the Ester Roa Stadium In concepción is used by more of one team (Deportes Concepción/Universidad de Concepción/Fernandez vial)

(sorry for my english).


----------



## Nacho! (Jan 12, 2010)

*Tickets Availability​*









*TICKETS HERE*​
*(These are only the games that have tickets available. The remaining games are sold out)​*










*Category 1 - Sold Out*
*Category 2 - $31.350 (US$51,7)
Category 3 North - $12.650 (US$20,8)
Category 3 South - $12.650 (US$20,8)*











*
Category 1 Upper - $44.000 (US$72,6)
Category 1 Lower - $44.000 (US$72,6) 
Category 2 Upper - Sold Out
Category 2 Lower - $31.350 (US$51,7)
Category 3 North - $12.650 (US$20,8)
Category 3 South - $12.650 (US$20,8)*











*Category 1 - $44.000 (US$72,6)
Category 2 - $31.350 (US$51,7)
Category 3 North - $12.650 (US$20,8)
Category 3 South - $12.650 (US$20,8)*











*Category 1 Upper - $44.000 (US$72,6)
Category 1 Lower- $44.000 (US$72,6)
Category 2 Upper - $31.350 (US$51,7)
Category 2 Lower - $31.350 (US$51,7)
Category 3 North - $12.650 (US$20,8)
Category 3 South - $12.650 (US$20,8)*











*Category 1 - $44.000 (US$72,6)
Category 2 - $31.350 (US$51,7)
Category 3 North - $12.650 (US$20,8)
Category 3 South - $12.650 (US$20,8)*











*Category 1 - Sold Out
Category 1 Upper - $81.400 (US$134,31)
Category 1 Lower - $81.400 (US$134,31)
Category 2 Upper - $52.800 (US$87,12)
Category 2 Lower - $52.800 (US$87,12)
Category 4 North East Corner "Lautaro" - $27.500 (US$45,37)
Category 4 South East Corner "Galvarino" - $27.500 (US$45,37)
Category 4 North West Corner "Tucapel" - $27.500 (US$45,37)
Category 4 South West Corner "Caupolicán" - $27.500 (US$45,37)
Category 3 North - Sold Out
Category 3 South - Sold Out
*










*(Third Place Match)*

*Category 1 - $62.700 (US$103,4)
Category 2 - Sold Out
Category 3 North - Sold Out
Category 3 South - Sold Out*


----------



## Cœur (Apr 4, 2015)

*THE SERENA | Stadium the portada*​


>


----------



## Cœur (Apr 4, 2015)

*TEMUCO | Stadium German Becker*​


>


----------



## Cœur (Apr 4, 2015)

*CONCEPTION | Stadium Mayor Esther Roa Rebolledo*​


> *Complementary Works*


----------



## Cœur (Apr 4, 2015)

Guardiola will be in the Copa América 2015









​


> Pep Guardiola, coach of Bayern Munich, a finalist in the Champions League and Bundesliga leaders, will this summer at the 2015 Copa America football. Chile will host this year's Copa America in which not only the presence of the best figures of the continent on the pitch, as cases of Messi and Neymar, but also the presence of world football personaldades expected in the stands. One will be Pep Guardiola, coach of Bayern Munich.


----------



## Cœur (Apr 4, 2015)

interestinglyenough said:


> Very simple stadiums.


*Off topic: * Chile has other stadiums completed for the World Cup Women's U-17

_Example: _​


> *Coquimbo*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Different competitions, different stadiums, many cities.​


----------



## ftcr92 (Jan 19, 2009)

^^ *for the male under 17 world cup of this year.


----------



## Lentini (Oct 8, 2013)

In the picture, 6 from a total of 9 stadiums will be used in Copa america Chile 2015

Pictures are from Google Maps, and they are not updated, all the stadiums are almost finished now

From left to right, from up to down :

*Antofagasta*, Calvo y Bascuñan Stadium
*Valparaíso*, Elias Figueroa Stadium
*Rancagua*, El Teniente Stadium
*Viña del Mar*, Sausalito Stadium
*Temuco*, German Becker Stadium
*Concepción*, Ester Roa Stadium


----------



## Observador_SJC (Aug 26, 2007)

Except for the Temuco stadium, they are all very similar. The same shape, running tracks, many of them with single stand.

I prefer the small stadia, it helps to extinct the white elephants.


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*La Serena - Estadio La Portada
*








Fuente









Fuente​
We must improve the lighting, finish the tracks and replant the field grass.


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

Some of the training centers, which will serve as headquarters of the twelve teams that will star in the tournament:

*Venezuela*
Complejo Deportivo Monasterio Celeste - Requinoa, Rancagua, O'Higgins Region
Property Club: O'Higgins F.C.


----------



## EduardoFleck (Jun 7, 2010)

*Nueva etapa de venta de entradas!*

Looks like there's a new pack of tickets for sale.
Starting today (29/05).

http://www.ca2015.com/es/news/este-viernes-comienza-una-nueva-etapa-de-
venta-de-entradas/171031fgv6pqs1l158702aa6jn


----------



## Cœur (Apr 4, 2015)

*Road Trip to Copa América Chile 2015*​


>


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Sausalito - Vina del Mar*



























*Source*​


----------



## Infospona (May 31, 2015)

WOW, photo user noXI is fantastic


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

Saturday, june 4th
*The Final: Chile 0 (4) - 0 (1) Argentina*
Santiago






*Penalties: Chile 4 - 1 Argentina*


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon (May 6, 2007)

(CA2015)
Congratulations Chile Champion first :applause::applause::applause:

I feel sad and unhappy Brazil lose  and nothing :hmm:, I am wait next year again !! :grouphug: Go Brazil!!


----------



## Akai (Nov 16, 2011)

Congratulations Chile!








¡Enhorabuena Chile!


----------



## Edgar Vix (Jan 30, 2012)

http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...al/jogo/04-07-2015/chile-argentina/index.html


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

Well deserved.

Congratulations, Chile!


----------



## Maartendev (Apr 19, 2010)

Chili, congratulations from Holland. Good team!


----------



## Mohamed refer (Jul 6, 2015)

Good stadiums, very spacefull


----------



## MỹVân (Jul 7, 2015)

I agree.Aerial view of Stadium Calvo and Bascuñan of Antofagasta, Chile amazing and i want to go there awesome ^^


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

Attendance to stadiums after the conclusion of the tournament (26 of 26 matches played):
*Group A*
Jun 11th | Chile 2-0 Ecuador | 48,665
Jun 12th | Bolivia 0-0 Mexico | 14,987
Jun 15th | Ecuador 2-3 Bolivia | 5,982
Jun 15th | Chile 3-3 Mexico | 45,583
Jun 19th | Mexico 1-2 Ecuador | 11,051
Jun 19th | Chile 5-0 Bolivia| 45,601

*Group B*
Jun 13th | Uruguay 1-0 Jamaica | 8,653
Jun 13th | Argentina 2-2 Paraguay | 16,681
Jun 16th | Paraguay 1-0 Jamaica | 6,099
Jun 16th | Argentina 1-0 Uruguay | 17,014
Jun 20th | Uruguay 1-1 Paraguay | 16,021
Jun 20th | Argentina 1-0 Jamaica | 21,083

*Group C*
Jun 14th | Colombia 0-1 Venezuela | 12,387
Jun 14th | Brazil 2-1 Peru | 16,342
Jun 17th | Brazil 0-1 Colombia | 44,008
Jun 18th | Peru 1-0 Venezuela | 15,442
Jun 21th | Colombia 0-0 Peru | 17,231
Jun 21th | Venezuela 1-2 Brazil |33,284

*Quarter Finals*
Jun 24th | Chile 1-0 Uruguay | 45,304
Jun 25th | Peru 3-1 Bolivia | 16,872
Jun 26th | Argentina 0(5)-0(4) Colombia | 21,508
Jun 27th | Brazil 1(3)-1(4) Paraguay | 29,276

*Semi-Finals*
Jun 29th | Chile 2-1 Peru | 45,651
Jun 30th | Argentina 6-1 Paraguay | 29,205

*Third Place Play-Off*
Jul 3rd | Peru 2-0 Paraguay | 29,143

*The Final*
Jul 4th | Chile 0(4)-0(1) Argentina| 45,693

*Total attendance:* 655,902 (25,227 per match)


----------

